# Barking at other dogs



## boobooah (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Need some advice regarding barking at other dogs. Django is 2.5 years old and for the past week or so he has been barking at other dogs while on our walks. Its non stop and almost in a way where he wants to attack them. Don't know why he started doing that all of a sudden but its frustrating. Not sure what to do or how to correct it. Any suggestions?

Thanks,
Renal


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Dexter has been going through a stage of this as well (also 2.5 years old). I take a high value treat (for him, string cheese) and distract him with it when we come across another dog. It's been working like a charm so far (although he's well socialized and generally likes other dogs). 

I also make sure I give him slack in the leash and stay calm/uninterested in the other dog. I think I started the problem by occasionally tightening up on the leash when in the company of other leashed dogs.


----------



## boobooah (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you Dextersmom,

I tried to distract him with a treat but he still barks and wants to attack! I did have him a little tighter on leash so that could be a reason. He started barking at night too while in his crate. Never a dull moment with this guy..

Thanks,
Renal


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I would suggest working in stages. It will take time to desensitise your pup. 

First, teach your pup a command - I use dogs name + watch. Then direct him to look at you with a treat. When he's made eye contact praise and give the treat. You want him to start watching you on command. Once you have this down you can start introducing the distraction - in this case, other dogs. 

You will need to start the training at a distance. You want to keep far enough away that you can get your dogs attention and keep it, using your command and the food (something high value!). If you lose your dogs attention turn and walk in the other direction. Do not push for too much to soon. As you make progress you can start working in closer proximity to other dogs, building up to the point where you can walk past and fully keep your dogs attention on you. It is not a fast fix. It takes time and patience and be very aware of the message you send down the leash. Keep your pup in heel position on a short, but loose leash so you can keep your pup in control. 

Do some research on leash reactivity. You can get past it with some work


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Canadian said:


> I would suggest working in stages. It will take time to desensitise your pup.
> You will need to start the training at a distance. You want to keep far enough away that you can get your dogs attention and keep it, using your command and the* food (something high value!)*. It is not a fast fix. It takes time and patience and *be very aware of the message you send down the leash*. Keep your pup in heel position on a short, but loose leash so you can keep your pup in control.
> 
> Do some research on leash reactivity. You can get past it with some work


Ditto! I also find Dexter is much more prone to do it if it's dark out or if another dog surprises/startles him by appearing out of nowhere (like opening a door to find a dog on the other side). He did it at another dog this morning (it was dark) and all I had was Milkbones, so he barked his heart out. If I had cheese like usual, he probably would have been fine. Part of the problem was that I was trying to move my two off the sidewalk so the dog could walk past (my two take up the whole sidewalk and then some) and he reacted to the tension on the leash. Also - trying to catch him before he fixates is key.


----------



## boobooah (Jun 24, 2013)

Canadian said:


> I would suggest working in stages. It will take time to desensitise your pup.
> 
> First, teach your pup a command - I use dogs name + watch. Then direct him to look at you with a treat. When he's made eye contact praise and give the treat. You want him to start watching you on command. Once you have this down you can start introducing the distraction - in this case, other dogs.
> 
> ...


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby is a real pain when she's on her lead (leash) and we have to walk through town where other dogs are present....yet out working she's great with other dogs, either on her lead or not. Does my nut in at times.
Elvis on the other hand just wants to be friendly with every dog, if they don't want to be friends he just puts his gig feet on their heads till they indulge him and have a play....bloody weirdoes


----------

